# Nic up or down this will help



## Jan (30/7/16)

Hi All
I made a quick calculator on excel that will help you if you want to increase or decrease the nicotine content of your e liquid. Just follow the instructions.

Btw it is not the prettiest file but it works

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (30/7/16)

Jan said:


> Hi All
> I made a quick calculator on excel that will help you if you want to increase or decrease the nicotine content of your e liquid. Just follow the instructions.
> 
> Btw it is not the prettiest file but it works



Awesome! I just tested and it works nicely. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/16)

Great work @Jan - really appreciated.

.


----------



## Jan (31/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Great work @Jan - really appreciated.
> 
> .


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/16)

Awesome Thanks.
Had the exact formula as my sheet only neater.


----------



## Blacklung (31/7/16)

Jan said:


> Hi All
> I made a quick calculator on excel that will help you if you want to increase or decrease the nicotine content of your e liquid. Just follow the instructions.
> 
> Btw it is not the prettiest file but it works


Great addition to our knowledge base @Jan
Now all we need is a spreed sheet that you enter "...favorite flavour.." and Voila.... you're are presented with a never ending list of recipes .. or even better a harry potter spell / wand that gives all of us our favorite flavours on tap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

